# Savage Bmag



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have one on the way....picking up ammo tomorrow. Hopefully this this shoots well without having to send it back 3 times.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lets hope so. When do you expect it ?

I'd really like to see one in the style of the 93BRJ, that laminate stock with the helical fluting is really sweet.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Within a week I'd hope. The polymer stock works for me. Light weight and can take the abuse that I give most of my tools.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that will be interesting to hear how you like it Fr3d..........


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Lets hope so. When do you expect it ?
> 
> I'd really like to see one in the style of the 93BRJ, that laminate stock with the helical fluting is really sweet.


I had the BRJ, sweet looking fluting for sure. The stock did had a flaw IMO, ad that was the front 3 slots cut through. The wood there is rough and unprotected, and mine cracked.

I'm getting a BSEV as a replacement.

The BMAG is only available in the field barrel and synthetic stock when I inquired a month ago, might be still the same situation now.

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm still looking for one

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I ordered mine from Sportsmans Outdoor Superstore.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, @ $18 for a box of 50 there won't be much target shooting going on with this ammo.

WSM WMR M2





Seems like excess packaging.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW, that is pretty fancy packaging for rimfire ammo.............


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Just seen the ammo at the local walmart when i was looking for some steel shot shells. It was $14.97 there


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

olsonfia said:


> Just seen the ammo at the local walmart when i was looking for some steel shot shells. It was $14.97 there


 I hate you.......JK but I am jealous.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> I hate you.......JK but I am jealous.


I'm more jealous that you have a bmag and I dont. I've been lookin at them since they come out!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

olsonfia said:


> I'm more jealous that you have a bmag and I dont. I've been lookin at them since they come out!


I don't have it yet LOL

Send me some of that ammo and I'll send you pictures of me shooting it


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'M TIRED OF WAITING FOR THE BMAG FROM FLEET FARM SO I ORDERED A BARREL FROM MGM--FOR MY T/C CONTENDER--24" BARREL-STAINLESS-------THEY TOLD ME IT'LL BE HERE IN 3 WEEKS------HAVE 300 ROUNDS NEW VORTEX-4X12 WAITING FOR IT -CAN'T WAIT-----------SB*


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking. How much did you pay for the bmag Fred? I know msrp is $350 but I have seen them for $450 or more


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

$289 plus $30 FFL fee when I pick it up.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

My cousin is bendin my arm pretty good to order one tomorrow


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate ya'll. I want one so bad.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you can find a better deal than that $18 a box. Prices will certainly come down.

I get the never ending cycle of improvement in both guns and ammo. But given all the shortages going on still I wonder which cartridge is dropping off the continuous run cycle. Any ideas ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

So far I've only been able to find them in this one place. That limits my options for savings. I'm sure it will come around in the future.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I would think ammo would be easy since its a new caliber and not too many people have it yet

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Except for the people always looking to make a profit.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> So far I've only been able to find them in this one place. That limits my options for savings. I'm sure it will come around in the future.


I hope it does. That is what I thought when I bought my .17HMR several years ago. Ammo is still 25 to 30 cents a round and it is not as powerful as your new cartridge. Of course, all rimfire prices seem crazy right now.

:hunter:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Here it is.



Range report to follow.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking setup fr3d!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice rig Fr3d ! It's a savage so I bet it shoots well !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't post at the moment as photobucket is down for maintenance but will have pics as soon as that is up. Only shot a full mag today (8)

4 @ 50 to be sure to be on paper then 4 @ 100. 1.089" Not bad for the first 8 shots out of the gun.

Had an issue with the bolt no resetting to cock but I can work with that. I imagine it just needs some shooting time. I called Savage and ordered 2 more mags and they offered to take it back in to fix but I want to hunt with it this weekend. We'll see if the issue gets better. I know how to work around it for now.


----------



## hesterken (Feb 2, 2013)

I got one at Walmart back in Aug for $297 no transfer fee. Got the ammo there also for just under $15 a box. really flat shooter. I'm not a great target shooter but I was able to put 3 round inside a circle the size of a nickle at 100yds from a bench rest. then went to the field and drop a groundhog at 185yds with no holdover. small hole going in and no exit wound. Hit a gray fox from about 60yds in the shoulder and dropped him in his tracks. Again small hole going in and no exit wound


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hesterken & Fred Thanks for the report------waiting for a 24" barrel from MGM for my contender---glad to hear she shoots well------------sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Shots 1(then adjusted) 2,3,4 @ 50....nothing spectacular









Next 4 @ 100 10mph gusts


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I bet it tightens even more after a break in. that second group ain't to shabby.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I got up to the clubhouse and verified [email protected] 100















And this will look familiar to the HMR shooters


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I've researched it alot, very common issue with case splitting.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

So not a lot of promise for reloading fired cases with that going on. How many did u shoot before that one?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

9 and it's rim-fire


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a 100 yd group you can cover with a dime

now thats some nice shooting there fr3d, i would be happy as a all get with that


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hey fr3d just curious why you didn't go with the .17 Hornet to give you a reloading capability?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Michigan law says rim fire only at night , I bet ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very good point Don, that didn't even cross my mind. Thanks!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

of course there is very little left to cross......lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol that's ok Mike, my mind absorbs all those bits of trivia...... Although most people will agree I just have a trivial mind.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

yep, night hunting. I have the AR for daytime hunting.

although that could change


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks fr3d!


----------

